# Mount Bolt in wall behind tv?



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

I am trying to figure if I can mount the Bolt on it's side in a recessed in-wall shelf, just around the corner from a wall mounted tv. I might have to do it on it's side there, because the spacing between the studs might be narrow there. The Bolt doesn't need line of sight, does it? 

the only other thing I could try is mount it behind the TV, but I figure its too big and heavy for that. I'll do that with the appleTV.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Bolt is under 2 lbs and the size of a sheet of paper and 2" thick. Quite a bit larger than ATV, but still mountable IMO. It does not need LOS, but you do need access in case something goes wrong.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

squiredogs said:


> I am trying to figure if I can mount the Bolt on it's side in a recessed in-wall shelf, just around the corner from a wall mounted tv. I might have to do it on it's side there, because the spacing between the studs might be narrow there. The Bolt doesn't need line of sight, does it?
> 
> the only other thing I could try is mount it behind the TV, but I figure its too big and heavy for that. I'll do that with the appleTV.


You might want to consider a V2 mini in that location and put the Bolt in another location.


----------



## squiredogs (Aug 14, 2006)

fcfc2 said:


> You might want to consider a V2 mini in that location and put the Bolt in another location.


I was thinking about that - if it's our "main" TV, is the mini still an OK choice for it? I could probably mount it right behind the TV with one of those attaching type mounts. I was going to go Mini on our bedroom and Den TV anyway. I have an original S3 Lifetimed now.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

squiredogs said:


> I was thinking about that - if it's our "main" TV, is the mini still an OK choice for it? I could probably mount it right behind the TV with one of those attaching type mounts. I was going to go Mini on our bedroom and Den TV anyway. I have an original S3 Lifetimed now.


The Mini (especially the v2 Mini since it doesn't need LOS) would probably be the best choice since you can mount it on the wall or the tv itself. The only real difference is you can't swap between tuners like you can on the main box. But if you don't usually watch two live things at once this isn't usually a problem.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Not to resurrect a dead thread (but here I am doing it, anyway)...

Wall Mount for TiVo® Bolt™ | HIDEit Bolt

... also available via Amazon, here.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> Not to resurrect a dead thread (but here I am doing it, anyway)...
> 
> Wall Mount for TiVo® Bolt™ | HIDEit Bolt
> 
> ... also available via Amazon, here.


With all the new Bolt users coming on line over the next few weeks I am guessing lots of questions are going to be asked again with lots of old threads needing to be resurrected.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> With all the new Bolt users coming on line over the next few weeks I am guessing lots of questions are going to be asked again with lots of old threads needing to be resurrected.


You've already been proven correct, since I found this thing googling "mount tivo bolt"... as an option for an S2-upgrader.


----------



## Hilbe (Sep 5, 2005)

Will second the Mini idea. I have 3 Mini's with strong 3M interlocking tape behind all my TVs. Some TVs even have recessed areas for ports where you get a little more room, which is where I end up putting the Mini. Completely hidden - except at night with the flashing network port lights.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Hilbe said:


> ... except at night with the flashing network port lights.


LightDims: Dim Led Lights, Halos Around Lights For Light Sensitive Eyes! ???


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> LightDims: Dim Led Lights, Halos Around Lights For Light Sensitive Eyes! ???


These were a God send. I am using many, many dozens of Light Dims.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> These were a God send. I am using many, many dozens of Light Dims.


I'm curious: which type? As I recall, they had one "design" that dimmed the light, and another that blocks it entirely. And as silly as it sounds to ask, do you like them/how do they seem?


----------

